# Der ultimative Strofttest



## Ullov Löns (23. Januar 2010)

*Schnurtest*

Schnurtest


----------



## Gloin (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

#6
Schön, wenn sich wieder jemand "für die Wissenschaft" opfert!!
Werde Deinen Test mit Interesse verfolgen, zumal man die sog. Tests der großen Angelmagazine ja knicken kann...


----------



## Freelander (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Sehr schön das sich endlich mal jemand opfert und sich in das finazielle Risiko wirft.
Ich werde gespannt mitlesen.#6


----------



## Freelander (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Hallo,
da ich gerade in meinen Norwegenvorbeirtungen stecke,will ich meine Penn Slammer 360 mit Stroft GTP Typ R  bespulen.

Ich möchte mir die Grüne oder die Hellblaue R4 mit 9kg Tragkraft bestellen.Ich denke das reicht aus fürs Speedpilken in Norge und zum Pilken Zuhause in der Ostsee.

Was meint Ihr vollbespulen oder reichen 250m mit Unterfütterung in Norge.Ich denke ich habe bei der 500m Spule zu viel über.
Gibt es da eine Formel um das vorrauszuberechnen?

Meine Spule hat ein Fassungsvermögen von 0,25mm-290m.

Wie stark ist die Stroft GTP R4 ich konnte auf der Seite von denen nichts genaues finden.


----------



## makreele (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Hallo,
Ich hatte 150m GTP ( 5 oder 7 kg, weiss ich leider nicht mehr) im Test und war begeistert. Ich meine, dass die Wurfweite auch besser als vorher (Fireline) war. Knoten hielten uns sie ließ sich gut anfassen (mir immer auch wichtig). Nach drei Monaten (inkl. 4 Wochen intensivem Fischen in Norge) ist sie dann in der Mitte gerissen. Das kann viele Gründe haben und muss überhaupt nicht an der Schnur liegen, aber eben deshalb ist sie mir zu teuer.
Gruß, Makreele


----------



## randio (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

ich glaube stiftung warentest hat sie auch schon durchgetestet...
nach einigen monaten kann ich immer noch sagen, top schnur.
nicht billig und nicht soooo dünn, aber wohl auch kein gemogel bei der tragkraft. ist auch recht farbbeständig.
alles in allem, ist sie ihr geld wert!!!


----------



## randio (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

@sundi
du bist wohl ein ganz schlauer vogel, der ALLES besser weiß und keine 2. meinung gelten lässt. zumindest hat man mir dich so beschrieben und auch vorgewarnt.

naja, wenn du so ein schlaufuchs bist, findeste das mit sicherheit selbst heraus. dann haste wenigstens was zu tun. 
einfach mal über den tellerrand schauen.

und nein, die flachen berkley schnüre mit der besch***** tragkraftangabe meine ich mit sicherheit nicht.

aber um mal wieder zum thema zu kommen:
stroft ist auch im langzeittest TOP.
und mach mal trotzdem schön weiter, ich möchte dir ja nicht zuvor kommen.


----------



## sc00b (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ja welche Schnur is denn nun dünner?




Nähgarn:vik:

Ich fische die Stroft Typ 3 in Grün seit 1 jahr. Bis auf dass das Grün langsam abgeht bin ich bisher zufrieden damit.


----------



## randio (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

aber das passiert bei der ezbraid nach ner woche, bzw. der power pro nach mehreren wochen.
da biste mit nem jahr super dabei.
wir dürfen hier aber nix anderes schreiben, sonst lässt sundi alles löschen. das ist ja sein test und das finde ich auch gut so. ;-)

@spezi
im ca. 4,5kg bereich ist die asiatische power pro auf keinen fall dicker als die stroft.
eventuell ist die stroft aber minimal runder.


----------



## DRU (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

randio scheint ja ein ganz ganz schlauer zu sein..........


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Also "Sundi" finde ich jetzt tatsächlich etwas unangebracht.:q:q:q

Da ich zurzeit Climax Spinline im dünnsten Durchmesser, Spiderwire im dünnsten Durchmesser, Power Pro in diversen Durchmessern, Tuffline, Fireline und FL Competition 0,06 bis 0,12 fische, würde ich von dir schon gerne wissen, welche Schnur denn dünner ist als die Stroft bei gleicher Zugfestigkeit.

Obwohl du ja emotional etwas unausgeglichen zu sein scheinst und differenziertere Meinungen eher gering schätzt, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass du schon mal eine Stroft gefischt hast. Andererseits ist ja offensichtlich dein Kenntnisstand etwas gering... also nun mal raus mit der Sprache.


----------



## randio (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

@lieber martin
ich antworte "vernünftig" auf fragen.

@dru
und ja, das kannste glauben.

@uli (richtig?)
habe ich doch schon oben geschrieben.
und ja, ich schätze deine kenntnisse und versuche für mich infos daraus zu ziehen.
ich finde es nur nicht gut, wenn gleich alles belächelt wird, was du für nicht richtig hälst.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



randio schrieb:


> ...im ca. 4,5kg bereich ist die *asiatische power pro* auf keinen fall dicker als die stroft.
> eventuell ist die stroft aber minimal runder.



|kopfkratWoher wußte ich, das so etwas kommt?|kopfkrat

Alles klar.#6


----------



## randio (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

wie schon geschrieben, weil du der alles wissende schlaufuchs bist...aber gut, ich bin hier raus. ich bin aber gespannt auf deine weiteren erkenntnisse in sachen stroft. #6

@spezi
die 4,5kg stroft im vergleich zur 10lb power pro (ähnliche tragkraft)


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Das ist ja nett von dir, ohne Beleidigung geht es wohl nicht bei dir.



randio schrieb:


> ...wir dürfen hier aber nix anderes schreiben, sonst lässt sundi alles löschen.



Richtig, denn in diesem Thread sollte es eigentlich um Erfahrungen gehen und nicht um Meinungen. Irgendwo tief in mir war ein wenig Hoffnung, dass es in diesem abeschiedenen Teil des Forums, wo eigentlich nur vernünftige Leute posten, es möglich sei einen sachlichen Thread zu unterhalten, der frei von Spam und Gedöns ist. Geht wohl nicht.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Bei unsachlichen Diskussionen werde ich einen Moderator bitte zu editieren bzw. den Thread zu schliessen.



Da Tim sicherlich noch andere Sachen zu tun hat, als in diesem Thread rumzueditieren, bitte ich ihn jetzt den Thread zu schließen. Das ist wohl das Einfachste. Viel Spaß noch mit deiner "*japanischen*" Power Pro.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Blödsinn, wir wollen uns nicht von irgendwelchen Leuten den Spaß verderben lassen.

Tim laß den Thread doch bitte offen.

Übrigen Ranjit...

Mein Name ist weder Sundi noch Uli - meine Freunde sagen Uli. Mein Name ist Löns. Ullov Löns.

Weiter gehts, hoffentlich läßt uns der blöde Schnee bald weiter machen...


----------



## minden (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Also ich bin ja auch seid einigen jahren überzeugter Stroft Angler und habe dies auch oft kund getan

Hatte vorher einiges an Schnüren die oft nicht Rund waren (Windanfällig), sehr schnell aufrauten, nicht sehr eng geflochten waren (viel Wasser zogen), teils mitten auf der Spule eine schlechtere Tragkraft aufwiesen und beim Hänger dann mitten drin rissen und nichtmal an der Sollbruchstelle Knoten und und und...

Die Stroft ist teuer, aber das ist es mir wert. Es gibt genügend Leute die werfen Wobbler für 15-20 Euro ins Wasser, da kann ich auch 20 Euro für ne Schnur investieren und hab was vernünftiges...

Leider veliert auch Stroft Farbe, zumindest tut dies die pinke die ich gerne fische
Die Grüne hällt die Farbe besser, ich meine die blaue und die oragene sind ebenfalls recht farbstabil...muss ich aber mal selber testen.

Ansonsten hat die Schnur sehr geringe Abnutzung, ist konstant stark und reisst da wo sie reissen soll, am Knoten, ist schön eng geflochten und rund...außerdem übertreiben/untertreiben sie nicht wie andere hersteller was Tragkraft und dicke angeht,...2. geben sie nämlich nichtmal an. Find ich wesentlich besser als viele utopischen Angaben manch anderer Hersteller.

Es gibt bestimmt noch andere gute Schnüre auf dem Markt, aber mir reicht die Stroft um nicht weiter nach Alternativen suchen zu müssen...

Wer die Möglichkeiten hat, könnte ja mal die Durchmesser angeben bzw. die Tragkraft mittels Waage messen,...ist bestimmt interessant. Aus der Praxis weiss ich nur, dass die Schnur sehr viel abkann, war z.B. bei der 4 und 6 kg doch beeindruckt was die stemmen können.

PS: Nein ich kriege kein geld von Waku
PPS: Sagt mal was hat das denn mit eurem Affenkopf auf sich?


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Moinsen Minden,

wie verhält es sich mit der häufiger genannten Perückenbildung? Kannst du was dazu sagen?

Danke für dein Statement.


----------



## minden (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Mit der 8kg (auf 4000er Technium) hatte ich in Schweden vorletztes Jahr ein paar Probleme damit, die Schur hatte ich fisch aufgespult (Anfangs hat man irgendwie generell öfters mal ein Problem mit Perücken als mit ner eingefischten Schnur meine ich) habe aber auch sehr leichte Köder (7g Kopf und 8cm Gummi) gefischt, hat sich dann aber nach nen paar Tagen fischen gelegt. Denke das lag wie gesagt auch an den leichten Ködern und das sie fisch aufgespult war...die Schur habe ich nun immer noch und keine Probleme mehr diesbzgl. gehabt.

Die graue 4kg (auf ner 1000der Ultegra) habe ich zum pimpeln, da gibts eh keine Perücken, auf meiner Zanderwurfflitsche habe ich ne pinke 6kg (auf ner 3000er Infinity Zaion), auch hier habe ich keine Probleme, außer der Farbverlust. Auf meiner Jerke hab ich die graue 16kg (Revo SX), auch hier alles bestens...


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

So ein Kinderkram.
Egal wer hier wem zuerst die Sandburg eingetreten hat...
Kriegt ihr euch nicht ein mach ich das Ding dicht.
Man hab ich die Faxen dicke :r

Weiter zum Thema Stroft bitte...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



minden schrieb:


> PPS: Sagt mal was hat das denn mit eurem Affenkopf auf sich?


Das tät mich aber auch mal interessieren!!!


Im Übrigen gehöre ich auch zu denen die viel Geld für die Verbindung zwischen Fisch und Mensch ausgeben = überzeugter Stroft-Nutzer, seit Jahren. :g


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Gestern war ich zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr an der Küste. Mit Fisch war es nix, es war schon schwierig genug einen eisfreien Platz zu finden. Die Stroft GTP Typ2 wirft sich ausgezeichnet. Sie wird sauber gewickelt und ist durchaus weniger weich als erwartet. Ich habe mit Köder zwischen 15-25g gefischt und konnte sehr akzeptable Weiten erzielen. Dadurch, dass die Schnur so dünn ist, sinkt der Köder recht zügig ab und man muß darauf achten, dass man nicht den Grund pflügt.

Zufriedenheitsfaktor: Hoch.


----------



## maesox (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

_*Laßt bloß diesen Thread offen!!!*_

Es gibt auch Leute, die diesen Thread aufmersam verfolgen!!!!

Irgendwelche "Miesepeter" sollten ihre persönlichen Differenzen lieber denjenigen per PN mitteilen, anstatt diesen Erfahrungs-Thread auf diese Art kaputt zu machen!!!!!!!!!!#d

Als absoluter PowerPro Liebhaber habe ich jetzt auf einer meiner Stradic`s ne Stroft *R3 *gespult. Die Line ist zwar alles andere als günstig, aber bis jetzt nach den ersten Eindrücken, bin ich guter Dinge, daß sie annährend das hält, was sie verspricht!!#6


----------



## Khaane (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es geht mir nur ziemlich auf den Sack, dass ich alle 6 Monate meine Schnüre drehen bzw. tauschen muß, weil sie dann den Geist aufgeben.



Ja, das kenne ich von der Spiderwire und der Fireline, wenn man sie sehr intensiv fischt, zerfasern beide Schnüre, insbesondere die Spiderwire wird extrem weich.

Seit ich PowerPro (ich weiss die magst du nicht ) fische, gabs kein Schnurtausch mehr, die hält und hält und hält. Absolut keine Alterserscheinungen, außer das die Farbe relativ schnell ausbleicht, gerade im Salzwasser. 

Bin mal gespannt auf die Testergebnisse, die Stroft wird sicher halten was sie verspricht. #6


----------



## aal60 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Maesox, ich bin auch deiner Meinung, laßt den Tröt offen. Ich verfolge ihn auch gespannt, da ich mir noch micht schlüßig bin welche geflochtene auf meine Abu Goldmax kommt.


----------



## Khaane (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



maesox schrieb:


> Als absoluter PowerPro Liebhaber habe ich jetzt auf einer meiner Stradic`s ne Stroft *R3 *gespult. Die Line ist zwar alles andere als günstig, aber bis jetzt nach den ersten Eindrücken, bin ich guter Dinge, daß sie annährend das hält, was sie verspricht!!#6



Kannst du schon einen Vergleich zur PowerPro ziehen, ist die Stroft deutlich besser?


----------



## maesox (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Ich fischte die PP bisher nur im Süßwasser und bin nach wie vor TOP zufrieden. Glaube aber, daß die Stroft minimum genauso gut abschneidet

Glauben ist bekanntlich aber nicht wissen....von daher verfolge ich diesen Thread weiterhin intensiv,denn bis ich meine R3 fischen kann, können hier manche User schon aus der Praxis erzälen#6


@Khaane

Wie schon gesagt, hatte ich diese Leine bisher nur in den Fingern, und beim "Begrabbeln", bzw Bespulen", machte sie einen geschmeidigen,dünnen Eindruck. Habe sie in pink gewählt und werde sie zum Gufieren u Twitchen verwenden.
Bis jetzt werde ich einen Teufel tun und einen Vergleich zur PowerPro ziehen ;-))


TL
Matze


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



Khaane schrieb:


> Seit ich PowerPro (*ich weiss die magst du nicht *) fische, gabs kein Schnurtausch mehr, die hält und hält und hält.



Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich fische ja selbst PP. Die Schnur ist ja auch sehr haltbar und solide, allerdings gefallen mir bestimmte Eigenschaften nicht. Zum Zandern ist sie mir in den geeigneten Durchmessern zu grob und zum Mefofischen, hat sie deutlich zu schlechte Wurfeigenschaften. Dazu kommt, dass sie sich nicht gut mit denen von mir bevorzugten Knoten knoten läßt.

Bemerkenswert war gestern, dass die Stroft so gut wie kein Wasser aufgenommen hat. Es gab keine Probleme mit Eis. Natürlich ist die Schnur noch neu. Auch die von mir befürchtete Perückenbildung blieb aus. Ich habe sie auf einer ARC-Spule gefischt. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich der Typ1 - Spinnweben - da macht.


----------



## maesox (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

@Spezi

...was denn z.B wenn wir hier als Beispiel die 5lb PowerPro nehmen??
Der Preis ist jedenfalls da schonmal TOP und wenn ich hier den Preis von ner 5lb PP (USA) zur R1 vergleich...da muß die Stroft schon einiges an Vorteilen bringen ;-)))


----------



## maesox (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> die is platt wie Hulle ... verdreht sich, wirfst sich lange nicht so gut ... gefällt mir nicht. Angeln kann man damit aber schon





na,na,na.....|splat2:  Da bin ich durchaus anderer Meinung
#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> .... und das sogar ohne ARC Spule :m



Ging mir ja nur darum klar zu machen um was für einen Rollentyp es sich handelt.



maesox schrieb:


> ...was denn z.B wenn wir hier als Beispiel die 5lb PowerPro nehmen??



Das ist überhaupt kein Vergleich.



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Angeln kann man damit aber schon



Das sowieso. Es geht in diesem Thread ja auch nicht darum andere Schnüre schlecht zu reden. 



Khaane schrieb:


> Kannst du schon einen Vergleich zur PowerPro ziehen, ist die Stroft deutlich besser?



Ja deutlich. Viel besser.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Stroft GTP Typ2



Welche Stroft ist das nun? 

http://stroft.de/waku_katalog_2010_web/waku_katalog_2010_web.html
Seite 13/14

Hast du die R02, R2 oder S2?


----------



## maesox (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Wie gesagt trau ich der Stroft durchaus einiges zu!!! Dies hier soll auch nicht ein Vergleichs-Thread der Stroft zur PP werden.

das Ullov, glaub ich dir durchaus!

Bin auf die weiteren Praxiserfahrungen mehr als gespannt!!#6


----------



## maesox (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> andere Meinung? Darfst du haben, aber bei was? Platt oder angelbar? :q






Sowie als auch


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Für leicht bis 15g die R1 und für schwerer 15g+ und zum Z-Angeln, die R2.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



maesox schrieb:


> Bin auf die weiteren Praxiserfahrungen mehr als gespannt!!#6



Matze, ich bin auch gespannt was du dazu sagst. Der Köderkontakt ist aufjedenfall richtig gut. Ich würde sagen, besser als bei anderen Schnüren. Nun sind meine Ruten ja auch recht taktil.

Das spannendste Kriterium wird für mich die Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Chrizzi, Typ2 is nun Typ R2



Ist nicht Typ0 = R1 und Typ1 = R2? Ist auch latte.

Ach nee, Waku schreibt es anders. Patrick, du hast recht.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Für leicht bis 15g die R1 und für schwerer 15g+ und zum Z-Angeln, die R2.



Ah ok, ich dachte dass ich die R1 für eine XST1143F (+ 2500er Rarenium) nehmen könnte. Aber das sollte an der Küste ja kein Problem machen. Oder meinst du die R2 wäre hierfür besser geeignet?


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Äh Chrizzi? 

Du weißt doch, dass ich ne XST1143f  mit einer 09 TP MG 3000 fische. Dazu paßt die R1. Hoffe ich mal. Gestern habe ich die Lamiglas gefischt.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Äh Chrizzi?
> 
> Du weißt doch, dass ich ne XST1143f mit einer 09 TP MG 3000 fische. Dazu paßt die R1. Hoffe ich mal. Gestern habe ich die Lamiglas gefischt.



Achso. Du hast mich nur mit deiner 15 g Grenze irritiert. :q

Aber ich dachte mir schon fast, dass die R1 für die XST1143F passen sollte.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Bei der R1 mache ich mir etwas Sorgen. Die ist wirklich sehr dünn. Da ich etwas viel Schnur auf der Rolle habe, habe ich sie gestern erstmal im Auto gelassen und nehme sie noch mal runter, um 1,5mm Füllschnur wegzunehmen.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Solange sie ihre 4.5 kg hält ist alles in Ordnung. Ich denke mal, über die 10 - 20 g Batson kriegt man so eine Schnur nicht kaputt. Wie gesagt, nur deine doch recht genaue 15 g Grenze hat mich etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Khaane (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich fische ja selbst PP. Die Schnur ist ja auch sehr haltbar und solide, allerdings gefallen mir bestimmte Eigenschaften nicht. Zum Zandern ist sie mir in den geeigneten Durchmessern zu grob und zum Mefofischen, hat sie deutlich zu schlechte Wurfeigenschaften. Dazu kommt, dass sie sich nicht gut mit denen von mir bevorzugten Knoten knoten läßt.
> 
> Bemerkenswert war gestern, dass die Stroft so gut wie kein Wasser aufgenommen hat. Es gab keine Probleme mit Eis. Natürlich ist die Schnur noch neu. Auch die von mir befürchtete Perückenbildung blieb aus. Ich habe sie auf einer ARC-Spule gefischt. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich der Typ1 - Spinnweben - da macht.



Die PP könnte ruhig etwas dünner ausfallen, aber mich persönlich stört es nicht, auf die 2-3 m kommt es bei mir nicht an. 

Bei den feineren Schnüren kann die Stroft sicherlich punkten, die wird wohl auch in den 8lb Stärken nicht platt sein, sondern rund.

Vor Perücken brauchst du als Shimano-User keine Angst zu haben - Gerade die besseren Shimanos kann man blind einholen und auswerfen, da bekommt man ganz gewiss keine Perücke.

Selbst die eigentlich perückenresistente PP wird zum Wollknäuel auf der Red Arc bei unzureichender Vorsicht beim Einholen und Auswerfen.

Mit ner guten Daiwa/Shimano hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie eine Perücke, egal welche Schnur - Da sind die Topmarken jeden Cent wert.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die PP könnte ruhig etwas dünner ausfallen, aber mich persönlich stört es nicht, auf die 2-3 m kommt es bei mir nicht an.



Da wir nicht nur von 2-3m reden, sondern von deutlich mehr, finde ich den Aspekt schon interessant. Dass dich das nicht stört ist ja auch schön, aber darum geht es ja nicht. Wenn ich die Schnur fischen würde, dann würde mich das auch nicht stören, denn ansonsten würde ich sie ja nicht fischen. Da bin ich konsequent.

Merkst selber oder?



Khaane schrieb:


> Vor Perücken brauchst du als Shimano-User keine Angst zu haben - Gerade die besseren Shimanos kann man blind einholen und auswerfen, da bekommt man ganz gewiss keine Perücke.



Aha, was du nicht sagst. Ich fische seit etlichen Jahren diverse Shimpanskis und meine letzte Perücke liegt in der Tat mehrere Jahre zurück.



Khaane schrieb:


> Mit ner guten Daiwa/Shimano hatte ich bis jetzt noch *nie* eine Perücke, egal welche Schnur - Da sind die Topmarken jeden Cent wert.



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, bezieht sich dein "nie" auf eine in Rekordzeit geschrottete Infinity und auf zwei kürzlich erworbene Aspires, da stellt sich unwillkürlich die Frage wie viele unterschiedliche Schnüre in unterschiedlichen Stärken, denn in diesem Äonen anmutendem Erfahrungszeitraum so zum testen gekommen sind. Irgendwie neigst du dazu zu übergeneralisieren.


----------



## Flow82 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Zum Post von Khaane muß ich noch sagen das ich das mit den Red Arcs  und von wegen Wollkneule nicht bestätigen kann. Die Schnur verlegt sich sauber und läuft auch sauber von der Rolle.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Ich kann bisher zur Stroft auch nur positives sagen!

Ich fische jetzt eine Weile eine Typ 2 in Blau, hat beim Gufieren und sonstigem Kunstköderangeln eine gute Figur. Ein paar gute Fische hat sie schon überstanden (2 x Marmorkarpfen > 1,30, Wels ~ 1,00, Hechte bis ~ 90cm etc) und bisher alles Top! Was direkt auffällt: Trotz der doch schon höheren Beanspruchung ist kein Auffasern oder aufrauen der Schnur zu erkennen. Die Farbe hält auch, bisher bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden.

Habe jetzt noch mal Typ 1 und Typ 3 bestellt, machen auch einen guten Eindruck. Typ 1 werde ich dann auch zum Mefo-Fischen testen, an der XST1143F denke ich das passt...


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Also ich hatte in den letzten 6 Jahren genau 3 mal Tüdel auf meinen Shimanos, den letzten mit FLC auf einer 3000er Ultegra, da war ich aber selbst dran schuld.

Pauschalisieren kann man das ganze aber nicht, es hängt auch sehr viel vom Wurfstil des einzelnen ab, sowie vom Gerät welches gefischt wird.

Ich selbst habe mit WIRKLICH geflochtenen Schnüren beim Küstenblinkern keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, da bleibe ich bei Thermofusionsschnüren.
Solange das funktioniert ändere ich das System nicht.

Aber ich bin ja auch einer der wenigen, die ab und an sogar mit Mono zum Küstenblinkern aufbrechen 
Auf Kurzdistanz zwischen Steinen bevorzuge ich sogar Mono.


----------



## dido_43 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Hallo Sundvogel, da Du ja gerade so schön beim testen bist eine Frage zur Stroft. 

Welche würdest Du für Köder von 8 - 10 Gramm auf Mefo empfehlen? Typ 05 (3,5 kg) bzw. 06 (4,0 kg) müssten doch dicke reichen.

Falls ein andere Boardi diese Schnüre in den dünneren Durchmessern (unter Typ 1) fischt, bin für Tipps dankbar.|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Moinsen Dido,

so richtig kann ich dir das jetzt nicht sagen. Das ist auch davon abhängig wie schwer du deine Köder fischt. Bei zu wenig Tragkraft knallt dir die Schnur ja schon beim werfen weg.

Bei den Bezeichnungen versucht mal in diesem Thread die aktuellen Wakutypen zu nehmen. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die beiden Typen die ich gewählt habe funktionieren. Das ist R1+2  mit den korrigierten Tragkraftangaben. Bei dem Preis ist für mich, neben allen anderen Eigenschaften, die Haltbarkeit ein wichtiges Kriterium und dazu kann ich frühestens im Mai etwas sagen.

Für die ganz leichten Köder nehme ich die R1.


----------



## dido_43 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Hallo Sundvogel, ich meine die R05 und R06. 

Deine Antwort "Das ist auch davon abhängig wie schwer du deine Köder fischt" verstehe ich nicht ganz. 

Da werden Wobbler oder Blinker mit einem Gewicht von 10 Gramm an das Band getüdelt und mit einer 2,80 m Rute / WG 24 Gramm auf Weite gebracht. 

Die R06 hat 4 kg Tragkraft, ungefähr wie eine 0,24 Monofil. Da kann man doch voll durchziehen, oder?

Bin auf weitere Infos gespannt. Zieh den Test nicht unnötig in die Länge, ich muss meine Spulen neu befüllen! #6

Suche noch was dünneres / besseres als die 10 lbs PP, eben für die genannten leichten Köder!


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Das mit dem Gewicht wird passen. 

Die R0X-Typen sind mir dann doch einiges zu teuer. Irgendwo hört es auch auf.


----------



## Chrizzi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Aber ich bin ja auch einer der wenigen, die ab und an sogar mit Mono zum Küstenblinkern aufbrechen
> Auf Kurzdistanz zwischen Steinen bevorzuge ich sogar Mono.



Ich hab auf meiner schwereren Combo auch Mono, die Lamiglas (14 - 42 g) will ich den Fischen mit Gelfecht nicht antuen. 
Zum Herbst hin will ich mir eine leichte XST (den selben Blank den sundvogel hat) aufbauen und an der Rute kommt dann Geflecht. Von daher verfolge ich den Thread mit Interesse. 
Die R0X Schnüre sind bei mir ebenfalls außenvor, da irgendwann echt mal eine Grenze gezogen werden muss. Aber auf eine R1 würde ich micht wohl einlassen.


----------



## fantazia (8. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Moin,

fische zur Zeit auch die Power Pro 0,13mm.Kommt mir was die Wurfweite angeht in Verbindung mit der Twinpower FC welche eine recht grosse Spulenkante  hat etwas dick vor.Will nun diese Sasion auch mal die  Stroft probieren und kann mich auch nicht entscheiden welche es werden soll.Fische die Speedmaster 3.00m 10-30g.Köder die ich fische sind in der Regel 20g schwer.Welche Schnur würdest du mir da empfehlen?


Mfg Olli


----------



## Shez (20. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Typ 3 der Stroft auf meiner Zanderute und habe durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Die pp habe ich zuvor gefischt und finde die 9KG sehr ordentlich, ist allerdings deutlich dicker, lauter.
Die 8 Kg pp, die eigentlich mit der Stroft zu vergleichen ist ,  ist tatsächlich Platt doch trotzdem ist es eine "stabile" Schnur für den Durchmesser.
Wurfeigenschaften der Stroft sind meines erachtens besser als die der PP 9 und 8 Kg


Mich würde auch mal der Typ 2 interessieren ! Ich suche eine Schnur zur Meefojagd in Bächen. Habe derzeit die Climax Mono braid in 0,12 /7,5 KG drauf und bin durchweg enttäuscht.


Gruß Shez




p.s Stealth 0,12, /0,14 , Whiplash C 0.06 kenne ich und sind mir nicht Risssfest genug


----------



## Living Dead (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

So hier mal meine Stroft 4,5kg nach einem (!!!) Tag fischen auf Meerforelle.

Rolle: Rareranium 4000FA
Rute: Cheetah 96M
Köder: Blinker bis 20gr.

Die ersten 4m der Schnur sind deutlich aufgeraut und dürften nicht mehr die volle Tragkraft haben. Sowas kannte ich bisher nur von Fireline.

Die Combo habe ich schon mit anderer Schnur gefischt ohne solche Erscheinungen.

Was war da los?

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/6001/dsc04225ft.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Keine Ahnung, ich war letzte Woche 4 Tage mit der R1 auf Mefo, keine Probleme. Mache mal ein Bild, aber die hat garnix... Hatte allerdings auch immer ~1,5m FC vorgeschaltet.


----------



## Living Dead (21. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich war letzte Woche 4 Tage mit der R1 auf Mefo, keine Probleme. Mache mal ein Bild, aber die hat garnix... Hatte allerdings auch immer ~1,5m FC vorgeschaltet.



Ja ich habe auch 1,5m FC davor. Kann mir das auch nicht erklären. Ist bei meinen beiden Combos so. Schnur kommt direkt von Stroft. Kein e-bay oder sowas.

Aufgeraut sind nur die ersten 3-4m. Könnte das an der plötzlichen Belastung bei Wurf liegen? hmhmhm...


----------



## Living Dead (22. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

So mein FUJI TIT Spitzenring hatte einen Haarriss. Gerade mit der Lupe zu erkennen.

STROFT ist und bleibt spitze. :m


----------



## fantazia (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Will mir nacher auch die Stroft GTP holen.Welche ist mit der Power Pro 0,13mm vergleichbar?Die ist mir nämlich etwas zu dick.
Denke für mich wär dann die 5.5kg die beste Wahl oder doch die 7kg?Fische Köder bis 20gramm Rute ist die Aspire CX 10-30g.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Ich würde Dir zu Typ R2 raten, R3 fische ich an der schweren Hechtrute...

R1 könnte auch reichen, die habe ich jetzt zum Twitchen etc dran... Sehr schön dünn!


----------



## fantazia (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

So habe mir nun Typ R2 bestell.
Wie läuft da per Rechnung ab?
Erst zahlen wenn Wahre da oder so wie bei Vorkasse?


Welche Farbe fischt ihr eigentlich auf Mefo?Habe sie mir in Hellgrau bestellt.



Gruss Olli


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Ich fische auch die graue und zwar sowohl auf Mefo, als auch auf Zander.

Meine Schnur hat jetzt einige Fischtage hinter sich und hat weiterhin voll überzeugt. Nach der nächsten Woche, wenn ich von Fünen wiederkomme, wird es interessant.


----------



## Hunter2006 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Also is die R2 für die Küste perfekt!? und welcher Durchmesser is das dann *ungefähr*??? Weil ich überlege auch mir die Stroft zuzulegen hauptsächlich für Mefo!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Die R2 passt schon. An leichtem Geschirr verwende ich die R1. Für schwere Köder wäre mir bei der die Schnittgefahr zu groß.


----------



## Hooked (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



Living Dead schrieb:


> So mein FUJI TIT Spitzenring hatte einen Haarriss. Gerade mit der Lupe zu erkennen.
> 
> STROFT ist und bleibt spitze. :m


,

Hehe, ich wollte Dir gerade empfehlen mal den Spitzenring zu prüfen. Das Problem hatte ich auch. Ich war zuerst über den heftigen Tragkraftverlust verwundert und etwas später über die plötzlich auftretenden Geräusche. #c

Die Rute (Spitze) ist beim landen eines Fisches wohl kurz auf die Steinschüttung der Buhne getickt. 
Bei mir ging übrigens die komplette Einlage flöten. 

Prüfe am besten mal die vorderen 50m der Schnur. Ich hatte nämlich danach, trotz eines neuen Spitzenrings, nochmal nen Abriss beim Wurf. 
Man, hab ich auf Waku geschimpft. 
Bis ichs gemerkt habe. #t |rolleyes

War übrigens die ältere 6 Kg Variante.


----------



## fantazia (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die R2 passt schon. An leichtem Geschirr verwende ich die R1. Für schwere Köder wäre mir bei der die Schnittgefahr zu groß.


Wie dick ist die R2 im Vergleich zu der 0,13er Power Pro?Sollte ja ein gutes Stück dünner sein oder?


----------



## fantazia (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Hätte ja gedacht die ist dünner.Die Power Pro 0,13mm soll ja laut Hersteller 8kg halten und die R2 nur 5.5kg.Oder Kann man sich bei der Power Pro auf die Kg Angaben nicht verlassen?Das der Durchmesser nie real ist ist mir klar aber die Tragkraftangaben sind doch meist in etwas ok oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Spiro (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Es ist zwar nur ein unwichtiges Detail, weil es nicht zur eigentlichen Qualität der Schnur zu zählen ist, aber würde mich nachdem ich den Thread eben begeistert gelesen habe noch interessieren, ob die Stroft eine eher leise oder laute Schnur (in den Rutenringen) ist? Alle anderen relevanten Kriterien scheint sie ja bisher mit Bravour zu bestehen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Bei meinen Ringen ist sie leise. Ich habe sie allerdings bisher nur auf Fuji-Sic-Titan-Ringen gefischt.


----------



## Living Dead (24. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Fuji SIC und TIT Typ 1+2 leise.


----------



## Hooked (24. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Für eine geflochtene Schnur, relativ leise.


----------



## fantazia (29. März 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Moin,

meine Stroft Typ R2 ist auch angekommen und wurde auch gleich probegefischt.Im Vergleich zu der Power Pro 0,13mm ist sie ein bisschen dünner man merkt da sind einige Meter mehr Wurfweite drin.Ausserdem ist sie schön geschmeidig und rundgeflochten dagegen ist die PP platt wie eine Flunder.Lässt sich sehr gut werfen und macht einen sehr guten Ersteindruck.



Habe beim fischen extra auf Geräusche geachtet aber habe wirklich garnix wahrgenommen.Die Rute hatte aber auch Fuji Sic Ringe und es war etwas windig aber ich denke auch bei Windstille wird da kaum was zu hören sein.


Auch ganz nett man kann sich gratis 100m Schnur aussuchen wenn man direkt beim Hersteller bestellt.
Ausser von der GTP und dem FC.


----------



## Bobster (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Als langjähriger "Stroftianer" kann ich persönlich
jedem von Euch das "spleissen" der Schnüre nach
Katalogseite 22 empfehlen !

http://stroft.de/waku_katalog_2010_web/waku_katalog_2010_web.html

Das gesplißte Schnurstück überziehe ich mit einem
hauchdünnen farblich angepassten LATEX-Milch Film.
Schon hat man den NoKnot gespart. :m

In gewissen Situationen verwende ich noch ein
Pitzenbauer Ringerl.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Ab welchem Typ machst Du das mit dem Spleissen?

Geht das auch mit Typ1?

Ich sehe das doch richtig das da "nur" mittels Nadel das Schnurende 15 mal durch die Schnur gefädelt wird, oder?


----------



## Bobster (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Typ R03 habe ich sauber hinbekommen
mit einer wirklich guten, spitzen, filligranen und teuren Nadel
aus dem Handarbeitsshop....und Lupe.

Im Fliegenfischereibedarf gibt es auch Spleiss(s)ets,
ob es damit funktioniert habe ich noch nicht probiert.

Typ R01 halte ich persönlich ohne Hilfsmittel für nicht
machbar.

_Ich sehe das doch richtig das da "nur" mittels Nadel das Schnurende 15 mal durch die Schnur gefädelt wird, oder?_ 

Genau :m

...das abstehende Ende einfach ein wenig abschweissen
mit dem Feuerzeug, damit sich das Ende nicht durchziehen kann....das ist allerdings nur ein "psychologischer" Trick.


----------



## JerkerHH (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Mahlzeit, 

ich fische an meinen beiden Zander und an einer Hechtrute ( Spinnfischen ) die Stroft GTP, Typ 5, 10 kg

Ich kann nur sagen das, dass wirklich das beste überhaupt ist 

:vik:#6:vik:

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Findest Du Typ 5 nicht ein bisschen zu massiv?

Ich fische Typ 3 an der schweren Hechtrute, alles drüber wäre mir zum Spinnfischen zu derb. Oder habt ihr da mit Hängern usw so derbe Bedingungen?


----------



## Bobster (2. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

....wie geschaffen fürs mittlere bis schwere jerken.

Benutzte ich seit über einem Jahr in grün.


----------



## Domini (2. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



Living Dead schrieb:


> So hier mal meine Stroft 4,5kg nach einem (!!!) Tag fischen auf Meerforelle.
> 
> Rolle: Rareranium 4000FA
> Rute: Cheetah 96M
> ...


 meine schnur ( aber 10 kg ) sieht nach einem halben jahr mit meiner speedmaster und exage noch nicht so aus!


----------



## Bobster (2. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Ja neeeee, is schon klar  
Musse auch ma lesen woran es lag #h


----------



## Nolfravel (5. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> immer dieses gefährliche Halbwissen


 
Sehr gefährliches Halbwissen:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## singer (5. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Ich fische seit Jahren nur drei Schnüre. Stroft, Quattron Braid und PP 50lb in Norwegen.
Die PP fällt hier wegen dem Einsatzgebiet weg, in keineren Tragkräften war sie okay aber nicht gut genug für mich. 
Die Quattron ist generell eine tolle Schnur. In 0,17mm sehr stark und super dünn. Stärker und dünner als Stroft. Auch ziemlich rund, echte Angaben! und in grün relativ wenig Farbverlust. Allerdings kann sie schwierig werden im Umgang, man mus je nach Kombo aufpassen.

Die Stroft ist dennoch die perfekte Schnur. Da sie meiner Meinung nach die sorgloseste Schnur überhaupt ist. Zudem hat sie fast überall überragende Eigenschaften. Nur Tk und kg sind bei der Quattron besser, sonst wird es auf den Markt schon schwer in diesem Bereich etwas besseres zu finden.
Und eben diese Sorglosigkeit macht die Stroft für mich zur absoluten Nr.1 und den Preis gerechtfertigt. Da man sich noch besser entspannen und aufs angeln konzentrieren kann.


----------



## Shez (5. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

btw. jemand eine günstige Quelle von Stroft bekannt ?


Gruß Shez


----------



## singer (5. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Selbst getestet oder nur "gelesen"??


 Aus der Praxis(TK), getestet und gelesen.


----------



## fantazia (6. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



Shez schrieb:


> btw. jemand eine günstige Quelle von Stroft bekannt ?
> 
> 
> Gruß Shez


Was ist für dich günstig?Bestell doch direkt beim Herstelöler gibt es 100m Stroft GTM oder so gratis dazu.Bzw. 100m ausm Sortiment ausser von der GTP und den Fluo... Schnüren.


----------



## Bobster (7. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



fantazia schrieb:


> Was ist für dich günstig?Bestell doch direkt beim Herstelöler gibt es 100m Stroft GTM oder so gratis dazu.Bzw. 100m ausm Sortiment ausser von der GTP und den Fluo... Schnüren.


 

..fast genau 

plus keine Versandkosten ab 25 Euronen und ein
Zahlungsziel von 30 Tagen !

Guckst Du :q


----------



## Freelander (10. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Hallo Leute,

Welcher Typ der Stroft GTP entspricht einer 19er Power Pro im Vergleich der Schnurstärken?
Ich frage das ,weil ich eine Spule mit der PP bespult habe und jetzt nicht weiß wieviel Meter von welchen Typ Stroft ich nehmen soll damit ich dieselbe Schnurfüllung auf der Spule erreiche die ich mit der PP habe und nicht zuviel der Stroft GTP überhabe.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Mal zwischendurch ein kurzes Resümee. Die Schnur ist nach wie vor top, allerdings war ich auch deutlich mehr mit der Fliegenflitsche unterwegs als sonst. Die dünne R1 zeigt deutlichen Farbverlust, da ist sie auch nicht besser als jede andere Schnur. Dazu kommt, dass sie auf den ersten Metern deutlich weicher geworden ist und etwas rauer. Natürlich leiden dünnere Durchmesser mehr als andere, aber das ist schon etwas viel, man kann auf keinen Fall davon sprechen, dass die Schnur verschleissfrei ist. Das ewige volle Pulle rein und raus werfen, belastet eben eine Schnur auch. Durch die Weichheit legt sie sich ganz gerne mal um einen der oberen Ringe, was mehrere Köderverluste zur Folge hatte. Das man da kontrollieren muss, das kannte ich von der FL nicht.

Trotz einer gewissen Ernüchterung, fällt das Fazit immer noch sehr positiv aus. Mal schauen, ob das so bleibt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Logisch ist da Farbe dran. Sonst wäre sie ja weiß, was sie demnächst wohl auch sein wird...

Salzwasser killt wohl jede Leine....


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Ich bin mir sicher das du dich irrst, ansonsten färbt die pure Faser aus...


----------



## cyberpeter (12. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Stroft GTP Typ R2 (5,5 KG) in grün zum Spinnfischen mit etwas größeren Ködern auf Forelle geholt weil meine Händler die Climax BR-8 nicht als 0,10er (6KG) hatte und ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass die Stroft aufgrund der Tragkraftangaben mind. so dünn ist wie die 0,10er Climax.

Beim Aufspulen wurde die Stroft von der Abu Sorön STX 20 gut verlegt. Lediglich die dicke Schnur war für mich eine Enttäuschung. Die Typ R2 ist minimal dicker als die 0,12er Climax BR-8 die ich zum Dropshoten verwende. Die Stroft scheint minimal fester geflochten zu sein als die Climax.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich zum Spinnfischen eine Spule mit der Stroft und eine mit der Climax mitgenommen, welche beide auf der Sorön gefischt wurden. 

Von der Wurfweite haben sich beide Schnüre nicht wirklich was genommen, auch konnte ich mit keiner der beiden trotz windigen Wetter irgendwelche "Luftknoten" verzeichnen.

Nach dem ersten Einsatz kann ich bei der Stroft, die doppelt so teurer ist wie die Climax, keine Vorteile erkennen die diesen Preisunterschied rechtfertigen würde.

Gruß Peter


----------



## singer (12. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Etwas vermessen gleich nach dem ersten Einsatz zu verlangen die Stroft wäre doppelt so gut, weil doppelt so teuer. Hast du die Schnur komplett in allen Bereichen mit allen Facetten fischen können? Wohl kaum.


----------



## cyberpeter (12. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



singer schrieb:


> Etwas vermessen gleich nach dem ersten Einsatz zu verlangen die Stroft wäre doppelt so gut, weil doppelt so teuer. Hast du die Schnur komplett in allen Bereichen mit allen Facetten fischen können? Wohl kaum.



Du bist mir ja ein Schlauberger ....

Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben dass die Schnur doppelt so gut sein muß weil sie doppelt so teurer ist ... |uhoh:

Aber ich glaube es ist völlig normal, dass wenn man eine Schnur verwendet die doppelt so teuer ist dass man auch beim ersten mal gewisse "Verbesserungen" erwartet sonst würde man sich wohl kaum diesen Aufpreis hinlegen ... 

Sicher kann es sein, dass die Stroft nach 30-40 Stunden ihre Überlegenheit was Haltbarkeit und "Wurffähigkeit" angeht beweisen wird, deshalb teste ich die Stroft ja auch weiter.

Und der Grund, weshalb ich wirklich enttäuscht war - der Durchmesser - wird sich auch nach längerem fischen wohl kaum ändern es sei denn Du hast gesicherte Informationen dass die Schnur im Sommer "eingeht" ..... |supergri


----------



## cyberpeter (13. April 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> hast du die Schnüre mal nebeneinander auf Tragkraft getestet? mit noknot und/oder knoten direkt verglichen? ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine reißfestere Schnur als die Stroft ...



Hallo,

zu einem ausführlichen Test mit NoKnot/Normaler Knoten,  Naß/Trocken usw. hatte ich noch keine Zeit.

Ich habe an beide Schnüre ein 5 KG Gewicht (mit NoKnot) gehängt weil ich wissen wollte was die Tragkraftangabe der Stroft "wert" ist. Das haben beide ohne Problem überstanden. 

Der Rest muß und wird sich in der Praxis zeigen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## trixi-v-h (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Ich habe Boardi Walko mal einige Testmeter zugesandt und hier sind seine Ergebnisse:
- GTP R1 Durchmesser 0,17-0,18mm; Tragkraft mit Knoten ca. 3,2kg; No-Knot ca. 5kg (Herstellerangabe 4,5kg)
-GTP R2 Durchmesser 0,18-0,19mm; Tragkraft mit Knoten ca. 3,5kg; No-Knot ca. 6kg (Herstellerangabe 5,5kg)
-GTP R3 Durchmesser 0,25mm; Tragkraft mit Knoten ca.7kg; No-Knot ca.9kg (Herstellerangabe 7,0kg)
Vergleichmessung mit Power Pro 10lbs(USA)
Durchmesser ca.0,22-0,23mm; Tragkraft mit Knoten 4-4,5kg; No-Knot 8-8,5kg

Sämtliche Testschnüre waren neu.


----------



## DRU (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Hey Trixi,

kannst Du was zu den Knoten und dem Vorfach sagen. Schlagschnurknoten?

Danke


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Welche Knoten hast du getestet?


----------



## trixi-v-h (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Wie schon geschrieben,ich habe nichts selbst getestet,sondern Boardi Walko hat dies getan mit Proben welche ich ihm zugesandt habe. Ich habe nur seine Ergebnisse,welche er mir mitgeteilt hat eingestellt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Nach nun rund 8 Monaten im Einsatz wird es Zeit für ein Zwischenresümee:

Das Wichtigste vorweg - Stroft ist und bleibt meine Schnur. 

Die R1 hat meine dünne Fireline ersetzt und sich bewährt. Die Schnur wirft sich sehr gut und hält im Drill völlig unproblematisch. Verglichen mit der Fireline wirft sie sich weicher und behält ihre Performance bei. Sie lässt sich mit dem vereinfachten Schlagschnurknoten wunderbar mit Monofil bzw. Fluorcarbon verbinden, allerdings achte ich darauf 20-25 Windungen zu machen, damit der Knoten nicht doch durchrutscht. Die Schnur ist wunderbar dünn und trotzdem gab es bei mir nicht eine einzige Perücke. Die R1 funktioniert auch klasse mit kleinen Wobblern und anderen Spinnködern. Gerade sehr leichte Köder sind mit dieser Schnur super zu werfen.

Die R2 habe ich zum schwereren Mefo-, Dorsch- und Zanderangeln eingesetzt. Beim Küstenangeln mit Ködern zwischen 18-25g zeigt sie eine Klasse Wurfperformance. Auch leichtere Köder lassen sich akzeptabel werfen. Fireline, Spiderwire oder gar die fürs Küstenangeln gänzlich ungeeignete Powerpro fallen ganz erheblich gegenüber der Stroft ab. Für mich ist das die ideale Küstenschnur, auch wenn sie etwas Farbe verloren hat, was mir aber relativ egal ist. Ich würde mir zum Küstenangeln ohnehin eine ungefärbte weiße Schnur wünschen, da ich trotz Vorfachs eher unauffällige Schnüre mag.

Etwas anders sieht mein Fazit beim Zandernangeln aus. Am Fisch - ob Hecht ob Zander - ist die Schnur natürlich völlig ok. Die Abriebfestigkeit dagegen läßt doch etwas zu wünschen übrig. Anders als z.b. bei Spiderwire oder Powerpro gewohnt, erwies sich die Stroft als reichlich wenig abriebfest. Auch wenn das ganz sicher dem dünnen Durchmesser geschuldet ist, kann man nicht umhin Stricken wie 10-15 lbs PP durchaus einen gewissen Vorteil zuzugestehen. Es kommt durchaus zu Abrissen, die man sonst mit anderen Schnüren vermeiden konnte, aber wie gesagt, die haben dann auch einen deutlich höheren Durchmesser.

Fazit:
Die R1 und R2 sind meine Küstenschnüre. Sehr überzeugend finde ich den geringen Verschleiß. Bei mir hält sonst eine "Füllung" Fireline ein Frühjahr bzw. einen Herbst und muss nach 6 Monaten gedreht bzw. entsorgt werden. Davon kann bei der Stroft keine Rede sein. Die Qualität der Schnur ist so gut, dass ein regelmäßiges Zurückschneiden der ersten Meter nicht notwendig ist. Auf meinen Rollen befindet sich in etwa genauso viel Schnur wie am Anfang.

Zum Zanderangeln bin ich jetzt zu einer Klasse stärker übergegangen und fische die R3. Die R3 ist immer noch sehr dünn, aber deutlich unempfindlicher als die R2. Die Farbe der R3 ist blau, welche übrigens die sichtbarste Schnur ist, die ich bisher auf der Rolle hatte. Die Schnur ist trotz ihres etwas stärkeren Durchmessers immer noch sehr taktil und bietet aufgrund ihrer Weichheit eine ausgezeichnete Rückmeldung bei gängigen Zandergummis mit Köpfen zwischen 7-21g.


Gruß Uli


----------



## goeddoek (29. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

de Löns,de Löns,de Löns,
kennt sück ut mit Gedöns 


Im Ernst - wieder ein echter Ullov-Test #6
Klasse gemacht, vielen Dank dafür :m


----------



## volkerm (31. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Hallo Uli,

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Besonders die Langzeit-Eigenschaften dieser Marke sind beeindruckend, egal ob Mono oder Geflecht.
Qualität kostet, zahlt sich aber aus.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## taxel (31. August 2010)

*AW: Der ultimative Strofttest*

Hallo,

Ulis Erfahrung zum Zander jiggen in hängerträchtigen Revieren kann ich vom Main bei Frankfurt bestätigen. Dafür ist die Schnur nicht abriebfest genug. 

Ärgerlicher weise hatte ich nach ca. 20 Würfen einen Abriss mitten in der Schnur. Ich hatte in einen toten Baum geworfen. Als ich mit der Hand abreißen wollte, ist die Schnur kurz nach dem Spitzenring gerissen, bevor ich überhaupt Kraft ausüben konnte. Ärgerlich war, dass ich so ca. 20 Meter verloren habe. Passiert ist es an einem See. Steinpackungen gibt es dort nicht. Ich hatte auch keinen Hänger und habe keine sonstigen Kontakt bemerkt, der die Schnur so hätte schwächen können. Seit dem habe ich die Schnur aber etliche Stunden ohne Probleme gefischt.

Mein Fazit: Ich werde mir die Schnur zum fischen mit Wobblern etc. wieder kaufen. Für hängerträchtige Reviere und das grundnahe angeln mit Gufi, Bleikopfspinner etc. werde ich mal die R3 versuchen.

Gruß

Axel


----------

